# Exakte Unterschied zwischen Java EE und Java SE?



## Alibi086 (6. Feb 2012)

Hallo zusammen !

Ich bin mir nicht ganzs icher, ob ich es korrekt verstanden habe, aber ist der Hauptunterschied zwischen Java SE und Java EE der, dass man mit Java EE mehr in Richtung Server geht, während man mit Java SE mehr in Richtung Client und Aplletprogrammierung geht? Oder beinhaltet der signifikante Unterschied zwischen den beiden Bibliotheken mehr wesentlich mehr?

Grüße
Felix


----------



## xehpuk (6. Feb 2012)

Hast du dich denn vorher informiert?

Java Platform, Standard Edition ? Wikipedia
Java Platform, Enterprise Edition ? Wikipedia


----------



## WhiteSquirrel (8. Feb 2012)

Also ich versuche das mal in ein paar kurzen Worten zusammenzufassen. 
In Java EE arbeitet man grundsätzlich auf Basis eines Applikations-Servers (z.B. JBoss). Für diesen werden spezielle Enterprise Java Beans (EJB) geschrieben, die auch nur auf einem Applikationsserver lauffähig sind. Einer der Vorteile dabei ist, dass der Applikationsserver für die Instanzerzeugung verantwortlich ist (Dependency Injektion). 
Java SE arbeitet ohne EJB also auch ohne Applikationsserver. Es gibt jedoch eine Reihe von Frameworks die bestimmte Vorteile der Java EE Welt in die SE Welt übertragen. z.B. kann mittels Spring ein ähnlich komfortabler Instanzzugriff ermöglicht werden.
Einige Teile der EE waren so erfolgreich, dass man beschlossen hat sie auch für SE zugänglich zu machen. Bestes Beispiel hierfür ist Hibernate. Die Deklaration von "Datenbank Beans" (Entitys) über Annotationen (also z.B.: @Table (name = "TABLE1") public class Table1... ) ist typisch für Java EE. 
Natürlich gibt es auch Server im SE Bereich. Diese beschränken sich jedoch meist auf Webserver Funktionalität (z.B. Tomcat). 

OK das war jetzt ne recht kompakte Info... hoffe mal das hat dir jetzt weitergeholfen?!


----------



## Alibi086 (8. Feb 2012)

Die Antwort war perfekt! Vielen Dank dafür !


----------



## WhiteSquirrel (8. Feb 2012)

jo gerne! 
denk für die grobe Übersicht reicht die Info mal. Vielleicht noch zu ergänzen dass Dependency Injektion über Annotationen erst ab EJB3.x möglich ist. Vorher lief das auch über XML (also über einen Deployment Descriptor)... Das tut jetzt zwar auch nix mehr zur Sache aber ich musste das jetzt einfach noch loswerden damit's auch richtig is... ;-)


----------

